# Military Police. A few Questions. ( MP K-9 Unit?)



## Ty.Fenrir (17 Oct 2011)

I have just graduated from Police Foundations a few weeks ago and was planing to apply for MP Trade ASAP. I was told that the Forces are not accepting any applications for Military Police. I was told I would need to wait until April 2012 to submit an application but It may take a year at least before It is even looked at since other applications are ahead of me.

This is sad news to me at this time because I had my hopes up of applying in Oct and getting accepted soon after. I am quite confident that I will pass MPAC and fly through personal Interviews ( Not to mistake Confidence with Cockiness)

Does anyone have any information that is different with regards to Military Police applications and open recruiting? 

Any information that would help out a MP Applicant would be very appreciated as well.

On a side note; My family is experienced with training Dogs and a close cousin through marriage trains Police Dogs. I have always wanted to be a K-9 officer and dedicate my career to Police Dogs. I have a goal to be a MP and would like to know if there is a K-9 Unit or any Police Dogs within the Military. I could only find this article of information regarding MP/K-9.

http://www.dogsincanada.com/lahr-the-military-police-service-dog

Thank you very much for any information and your time.


----------



## mariomike (17 Oct 2011)

Ty.Fenrir said:
			
		

> I have a goal to be a MP and would like to know if there is a K-9 Unit or any Police Dogs within the Military.



Topic: K9 unit 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/39676.0.html

Topic: Does the CF use Shepherds?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/72171.0.html


----------



## Dissident (17 Oct 2011)

ll your answers are in this forum. If you have more in depth questions, Garb811 and myself will be along to help you out.


----------



## Precept (17 Oct 2011)

The trade has been closed to new applicants for a few months now, I believe.


----------

